# Set rental? "Gypsy"



## SlinkyMeese (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I am helping with the set/backstage stuff. We are doing the musical "Gypsy" and are hoping on renting the set. Do any of you know of a place near/in Southern California that's renting it? The only place we've found so far are places on the other coast. >.O 

We are also willing to buy the set if it's reasonably priced. ^_^ 

You can e-mail me at [email protected]
Or you can e-mail this guy, who is the head of the stage stuff. [email protected]

Thanks very much!


----------



## Footer (Jan 22, 2009)

National Alliance for Musical Theater :: Set & Costume Registry
MTWichita

Music Theatre of Wichita has the drops for the show, as well as a few other pieces apperantly. I have personally never seen them, but you can probably get pictures if you email them. Drops can be shipped UPS pretty easily. 

_***I am a previous and possible future employee***
_


----------



## theatretechguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Normally I'd recommend Fullerton Civic Light Opera, but they don't seem to have that set in their inventory.


----------

